# How do you attract senior pic clients??



## Pure Captures (Sep 16, 2008)

I was wondering what methods some of you use to attract clients for senior portraits.  What has worked really well for you?  What hasn't worked at all?  Any secrets??


----------



## Bthornton (Sep 16, 2008)

It's hard breaking into that market because everyone wants in due to the fact it's a big profit session.  What worked best for me so far is being "different".  I do location photography and I make sure my portraits are taken in different locations than other. If a student lives in one school district I will take them to a different school districts area for the session. Girls love that the photos look different from everyone elses. 
I also give my Ambassador at each school a very nice portfolio to show as well. 
Doing senior portrait parties also helps get the session. Get a group of seniorsand shoot for 2 days and you end up with 8-10 sessions in the 2 days. The seniors have a blast, parents are happy due to discounted session fee. Plus it's great for me because there is no way I could shoot that many different sessions in 2 days. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Pure Captures (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas.  What do you offer your Ambassadors that show off the portfolio?

Anybody else, what are you doing to attract clients for senior portraits?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 25, 2008)

High school senior photos aren't common in Canada...unfortunately.  They just have their photo taken for the year book, like everyone else...except they might wear a cap & gown.

I've been thinking of ways to get this going up here...but I haven't really figured it out yet.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 25, 2008)

Candy?

Networking an word of mouth go along way. I've had three people come up to me at my day job inquiring about senior photos for their kids.


----------



## Mike30D (Sep 25, 2008)

Pure Captures said:


> I was wondering what methods some of you use to attract clients for senior portraits.  What has worked really well for you?  What hasn't worked at all?  Any secrets??



Marketing, marketing, marketing...

Matt, if something is really working for another pro be aware that a lot of them will not share those ideas.

If you check the Rangefinder Magazine Archive and search under "seniors" there are some good articles from last months issue about marketing and seniors. You should also think about offering custom graduation announcements. I'm trying to think up ways to include an iPod in a package or something. There is one photographer out there that is doing a subscription based marketing....thing (can't think of the right word at the moment). It's not exactly cheap but if you want I can PM you the website.


----------



## Sarah23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Word of mouth is going to be your best friend. Every photographer around wants to do senior photos, and they get bombarded with info....so you need to be different.

I have senior reps from schools....I do a free session for them, and then they give out their personalized rep cards to their friends, and make $10 off each referal. 

Facebook and Myspace are good networking tools to use with teens too.

Also...in a lot of areas, juniors already have their senior photographer set up....so get them during their junior year if you can! (like around Jan-April) A lot of them do senior pictures right as summer is ending or their senior year is beginning, so you gotta start early. Find out what is the norm in your area.


----------



## NecroBolt (Sep 29, 2008)

Find out where the seniors hang out.  Post flyers with contact info on them at these places.  Corner stores, pizza shops, the bathroom doors at football games, etc.  Even pass out your flyers to the crowd at football games.  This works well.


----------

